# *sigh* new, probably Android phone?



## mrs quoad (Jul 5, 2012)

My desire isn't used for much, except tethering @ conferences / away from home.

It's 2ish yrs old & utterly scuttlefucked. Serially crashing & getting stuck in a reboot loop, and it'll often take 10-15 attempts to get it restarted. Wiping all data, factory resets, etc, haven't changed this.

I really haven't enjoyed android, but IIUC it's pretty much the only option for tethering...?

How much / how arrange able are 3g dongles?

I'm well over the end of my contract, but tbh am unsure whether I want to renew, or wait 6 months til I'm in employment & have a better idea of how much traveling (etc) I'll be doing. 

Any thoughts - cheap & efficient tethering, dongles, & non-Android hotspot-capable phones - greatly appreciated.


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2012)

Galaxy S2 or 3 tbh.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 5, 2012)

grit said:


> Galaxy S2 or 3 tbh.


Cheap as it gets?

Surely not 

I'm not that arsed about functionality over & above a hotspot, texts, phone. I'm happy hotspotting from that, and really am not after a top end phone. If avoidable.

(My desire'd be fine, if it wasn't fubar).


----------



## yield (Jul 6, 2012)

Best smartphone for £100: the Huawei Ascend G300


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

yield said:
			
		

> Best smartphone for £100: the Huawei Ascend G300



Indeed. It represents incredible value for money.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 6, 2012)

yeh still go for the huawei ascend, ton all do you harm but do better than the rest, chk hduk for updates


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 6, 2012)

yield said:


> Best smartphone for £100: the Huawei Ascend G300


Wifi hotspot? Is that universal?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 800.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2012)

The new Blackberry 9320 is £130 payg, if all you want is phone that's good for phoning, texting, and wi-fi tethering I'd say you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 6, 2012)

Any android phone that runs 2.3 or higher (anything new) should allow tethering.


----------



## grit (Jul 6, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Any android phone that runs 2.3 or higher (anything new) should allow tethering.


 
Yeah once its running stock, which is getting less and less likely these days


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> (My desire'd be fine, if it wasn't fubar).


 
You could get a new Desire.

</obvious>


----------



## mango5 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks to folk who have been reporting spammers on this thread.


----------



## Radar (Jul 6, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> (My desire'd be fine, if it wasn't fubar).


OS upgrade and wipe ??

Just like a PC innit


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 6, 2012)

Stick CyanogenMod on your Desire and it'll be like a totally new phone.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 6, 2012)

Being in a similar situation I bought a Galaxy Y for Mrs D. It works very well, although she hated it and gave it to me. The big downside is the screen is so small. I saw one today in Virgin for £70


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 6, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Wifi hotspot? Is that universal?


 
it is on 2.2 and newer,  although some networks 'remove' that feature from their firmwares.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Wifi hotspot? Is that universal?


Yes. The platform hasn't been crippled by unreasonable restrictions, although some networks apparently try and remove it (I've never had that problem).


----------

